# March litters



## Agoutigoo

Will have a few litters due this month. First one born yesterday only consists of 3 pinkies, so am hoping for better luck soon!


----------



## Casuaruna

Shame about the small litter, but fingers crossed for you in the next few that are due!  What colours are you expecting?


----------



## Vixen

Unlucky about the 3 hun, fingers crossed for more next time, but they are going to be chunks. What colours/markings have you bred for?


----------



## Agoutigoo

I think this doe is a poor mother to be honest. This is the second time she's had a small litter (previous one was 4) and she doesn't seem to produce much milk. Fortunately I have her in with a doe (also due) that is a great mother who will hopefully raise both litters.

I'm expecting alsorts of colours. Blue, blacks, chocolates, agoutis and some of these in pied.


----------



## Vixen

ooo can't wait for pics, i love blues and chocolates, yeah if the other girl is due just check them in with her litter thats what id do just incase current mum drys up milk wise


----------



## Agoutigoo

Other doe had a litter of 6...and typically they're mostly bucks :lol: 
Still the original litter of 3 are picking up much better now, still a bit skinny but much more lively.


----------



## Vixen

oh good glad to hear the 3 are doing better hun. And typical dont you just hate the buck heavy litters lol my latest tri litter was a massive 15 babies 11 bucks and 4 does lol


----------



## Agoutigoo

Photos of the 2 litters


----------



## Agoutigoo

First 2 litters consisted of mainly blacks and 2 blue (hopefully burmese) does. Keeping these 2 and 2 lovely big glossy black does. Will post some photos shortly.
Next litter due next week expecting both selfs pied and tans In black and blue.


----------



## Agoutigoo

Picture of the first two litters 8 days and 6 days old



And photos of does due next week


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Agoutigoo

3rd litter born today 

URL=http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/tomskrat/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150315_203455_zpsc2mysrev.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Agoutigoo

Apologies for another blurry photo. Day 3 for these guys, markings and pigment now showing. 2 with the poor hereford markings are bucks, the 4 in the middle are all does.


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## moustress

Lovely! *cootchy*


----------



## Agoutigoo

they are adorable


----------



## Agoutigoo

Unfortunately the blue with the white face seems to be doing poorly at the moment, will give him a few days still to see if his condition improves. All the rest are doing fab.


----------



## WalkTheGalaxy

They are so cute! Are those lighter ones blues? Oh, I would love to have a blue


----------



## Agoutigoo

Yeah theyre blues


----------



## moustress

Lovely!


----------



## RodentsNCats

Awwwwww they are adorable


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

Ahhh, I love pied. <3 They're all so cute!


----------



## Zamwyn

Blazed mice are my favourite variety, and these are lovely!


----------



## Agoutigoo

Keepers


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

They're beautiful!


----------



## moustress

Very nice!


----------

